# Rclone Dropbox share Samba AD-DC



## bigart (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi,
it's possible to mount rclone dropbox folder as samba share ?
Anyone try to do it ?

commands below partly working but not allowing to create and delete files / folders

`rclone mount Dropbox: /dane/Dropbox/ --allow-other`

`rclone mount Dropbox: /dane/Dropbox/ --vfs-cache-mode=writes allow-other`


samba share config

`[Dropbox]
path = /dane/Dropbox
browseable = yes
read only = no
writeable = yes
valid users = user
force group =grupname
directory mask = 777`


----------



## im (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello!


bigart said:


> it's possible to mount rclone dropbox folder as samba share ?


You can make 'samba share' from any already mounted directory.



bigart said:


> but not allowing to create and delete files / folders


Who is the owner of the files inside the /dane/Dropbox/?
Try to setup 'force user' equal the owner's name.
force user = dane


----------



## bigart (Feb 7, 2021)

im said:


> Hello!
> You can make 'samba share' from any already mounted directory.
> 
> Who is the owner of the files inside the /dane/Dropbox/?
> ...


The owner of the files and directory is root.
Rclone takes and set directory permission from root.

As you can see above samba share is set with force group ( group from ad dc) but it's not working.

I think it's not possible to set the rclone folder for everyone with full permission.


----------



## im (Feb 7, 2021)

In your case, the 'grupname' have to be a group for your files and directories, with write permission.

Just try to setup 'force user = root' for testing purposes.
smb.conf(5)

```
Once connected, all file operations will be performed as the "forced user", no matter what username the client connected as. This can be very useful.
```



bigart said:


> I think it's not possible to set the rclone folder for everyone with full permission.


Use the 'owner' instead of 'everyone with full permission'.
Another idea is a try to mount 'Dropbox' with non-root owner.
	
	



```
--uid uint32  Override the uid field set by the filesystem. (default 1000)
--gid uint32  Override the gid field set by the filesystem. (default 1000)
```
Set the owner as a regular FreeBSD user like 'dropbox', and try to use this user for samba 'force user = dropbox'.









						Rclone mount Gdrive - How do I set owner and group
					

hello and welcome to the forum,  have you read documentation?  https://rclone.org/commands/rclone_mount/#options




					forum.rclone.org
				








						rclone mount
					

Mount the remote as file system on a mountpoint.




					rclone.org


----------



## bigart (Feb 7, 2021)

im said:


> In your case, the 'grupname' have to be a group for your files and directories, with write permission.
> 
> Just try to setup 'force user = root' for testing purposes.
> smb.conf(5)
> ...


*Just try to setup 'force user = root' for testing purposes.*

It's working


----------

